# Extremely docile German Shepherd?



## thepoultrygirl (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a female long coated German Shepherd who just turned a year old last week. I've had her since she was twelve weeks old. She's really a sweetheart. The thing is....everything I researched about the breed before I got her talked about high energy, active dogs they were. Well...this dog is not active at all. She's the most docile mellow puppy I have ever had. She's always been this way. She has active moments (i.e, she'll chase cars and cats if she gets the chance) and will run around and explore if she's offleash when we walk in the woods. BUT....She would rather lay upside down and watch tv than bounce up and down or bark.
We just completed a round of obedience training and I asked the trainer if this was normal behavior for a GSD. She said she'd never seen one that calm. Rylie (my dog) sat, stayed, layed down, etc. But she also wouldn't look at me while I was working with her? While the other puppies were having trouble with the 'down' command, Rylie was having trouble with 'get up' command!
I really love my puppy, and wouldn't part with her for the world, but I'm wondering if ANYONE ELSE OUT THERE HAS ENCOUNTERED AN EXTREMELY MELLOW GERMAN SHEPHERD? Also...do the long coats tend to be more docile than their shorter haired counterparts?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Nikki's Titan (forget her screenname) is like that, just mellow like he's an old dog. I kept saying if that dog were anymore laid back, he'd be upsidedown. Get up, run around, bark at someone, chew on a ball - act like a little german shepherd!


----------



## khawk (Dec 26, 2008)

It is not at all uncommon for a long coated gsd to be quieter and calmer than those of the so-called 'working' Thuringian/ Schutzhund lines. I had a breeder at San Rafael Guide Dogs for the Blind tell me years ago that he felt that the calm, tractable behavior was genetically linked to the long coat. The genetic history of the long coat is not simple, but at base, the long coat comes from dogs in the region of Germany called Wurttemberg, which takes in the German section of the Alps. These were large sheep herding dogs because they herded cattle as well as sheep, because they had to protect both sheep and cattle from wolves, and because the sheep they herded were literally twice as large as those in other parts of Germany. A number of the foundation dogs of the breed came from this strain of dogs, also called Swabian Shepherd dogs, or sometimes Ruden dogs in the early records. (Horand von Grafath's grandmother Madchen was one, just for example). These genes lurk (plush and long coats are recessive) in the background and pop up when they are joined with a second recessive so that the pup gets the gene from both parents. Because of the random distribution of genes from both parents, you could have one or two long coats (or plush, the long stock coat) in a litter and the rest stock coats or short stock coats. For instance, my short stock coated female crossed to my plush (long stock coat) male produced short stock coats and stock coats, but no plush and no long coats. 
For your focus work, if you're interested in doing it, work on a very soft contact. Do not try to compel your dog to make eye contact with you, since that may be stressful for her. Eye contact in the dog world often means that the dog is challenging you. Dogs with a background including a lot of the Thuringian/Schutzhund blood may be very willing to challenge you and that willingness translates into getting focus (eye contact) from them very readily. Instead of merely using treats to encourage this kind of contact, choose a time when the two of you are together with few distractions and then sit down with her and talk softly to her, rubbing her behind her ears or in the center of her chest slowly and speaking slowly and sweetly to her, and you may find her offering eye contact. Reward with more crooning and scratching. Once your puppy understands that she can offer eye contact as a communication, rather than as a challenge and get rewarded for you, she will gain the confidence to gift you with it more often and more consistantly. 
Ps, this is not a sub-standard dog in any way. She is merely an older and perhaps more useful temperament in some ways, as these dogs historically made their mark as guide dogs for the blind and ambulance (battlefield search and rescue) dogs. Today they make very good service dogs for the handicapped, companion dogs for the elderly, brace-balance dogs for all ages, and therapy and alert dogs. And, of course, as premier family dogs. Nor should you discount the ability of such dogs to protect you. These dogs may be more subtle than the Thuringian/Schutzhund dogs, but I have had experiences in which several generations of them have protected me very adequately in very frightening circumstances. What is truly unfortunate is how very rare these dogs have become. Just be glad you were fortunate enough to be gifted with one. khawk


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think it's one of those things where correlation does not imply causation. 

I agree that many long coated GSDs (as well as many white GSDs) tend to have a softer temperament than shorter coated dogs or other colors like sable, but I don't think it has anything to do with any actual linkage between the behavior and the coat length or color, I think it's an artifact of the reality that a great majority of long coated GSDs (as well as white GSDs) are being bred by people outside the working GSD world and are not being bred for drive. In contrast, if someone is breeding and working white GSDs, they're going to be just as energetic or sharp or whatever else as their colored counterparts depending on the behavioral traits that the breeder is selecting. Sable dogs are often very drivey and high energy not because the coat color makes them that way but because historically that's a color favored by working line breeders. There are a couple dogs on the board from working line breeders who happened to end up with long coated dogs just by chance in a litter from two short coated parents. My guess is that those dogs temperaments are similar to their shorter coated littermates, as is there drive and energy level. 

What is the background of this puppy? Do you know anything about her parents? GSDs are such a popular breed that they exist across a wide continuum - of everything from size, to coat and color, to energy level and temperament, almost to the point that while there is a breed standard and traits that are more or less desirable, there really isn't a "typical" GSD in terms of the dogs you actually meet.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jenn her screen name Nikki 110 I thinkg the numbers are right
Be thankful mine could go from 6 am until bedtime and even then we have to say time for night nights

As long as she is healthy and happy I wouldn't worry


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Haha, sometimes I would really like Bella to be that way. I'm telling you, if it's energy you want...a husky. Haha, I fostered one before, and I just could not keep up with that rascal. My friend from high school had a coatie, and this dog was just mellow as could be. He even walked at a slug pace. Haha! He didn't even play at all, he ignored cats, ignored other dogs, and he was healthy as a horse.


----------



## thepoultrygirl (Jun 24, 2009)

What I know about Rylie's "background": I got her from an animal control lady who bred her two GSD's one last time. Rylie's dad supposedly is a very large (90 LBS) long-coat, and her mom is an AKC short coat. Rylie's litter was all long coats except for one.Apparently, when Rylie was 6 weeks old, she bothered the breeder's other dog (a queensland) while he was eating--and he tossed her across the room. According to the breeder, she didn't know if she'd live. But by the time I saw her at 12 weeks, she was healing (hence a silver dollar sized scab on her head...The fur still grows a little different there). And I didn't care she was kinda ugly--I wanted that one. So yeah, that's pretty much all I know about my dog's previous life. She also has a straight back compared to the show type GSD's I've been seeing at dog shows--no slope, no funny gait. I never saw her parents.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

My plushie is a lot like that - very chilled out. If you want to go for a jog, she'll be glad go, but she's just as happy chewing a bone and hanging out on the floor. She's happy though, so that's all that counts in my book. She is a bit more lazy in the summer, when it's hot, but that's to be expected.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Arghhhhhhh! Talk about crazy profiling.... Barker the Elder and Barker the Younger are/were both long haired -- neither was "laid back" as you describe it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Well there are some people breeding oversized, straight-backed long-coated German Shepherds who also breed for a more laid back temperament so maybe that is the type that Rylie's dad was? That would explain the extremely laid back temperament.

I've fostered two long-coated GSDs and they were both about 1 year old and very active. 

My girl Bianca is pretty laid-back, she is happy just to relax in the house or if I stop to chat with someone on a walk. However she will also happily run alongside my bike or play with her puppy friends (although she usually only keeps up with them for about 20 minutes at a time.) However she is 5 years old and I got her when she was 4 yrs so I don't know if she was like this when she was younger or if she mellowed with age.


As far as long coats being more docile, I think it depends on the lines. The long hair can pop up in litters of standard coats so you could easily get a working line GSD who is a long coat and has a high energy level. Then again as I said there are people who breed long-coats and also breed for more calm dogs.


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Thorai is a long coat and is the most laid back dude on the planet! He may chase a ball if he feels like it but most likely will be found catching up on some much needed rest!!

Chara, on the other hand is also a long coat but we call her the duracell bunny, she never stops.

They have the same parents but came from different litters. IMO I think it just depends on the dog.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a long coat, she will be one this month, she is anything BUT laid back, she is very high driven, very energetic, loves to work, loves to BITE, just a constant go go go machine, she does have her moments where she will lay about but only after I have given her plenty of mental stimulation along with physical excercise. But my pup came from two working line parents so that may be the difference with her.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, I for one have a female that is high high drive on the field. I mean on crack. I've had multiple high level trainers confirm she has plenty of drive. In the house? Couch potato. She is very laid back, can be surrounded by kids and will just chill. It's a pretty wild combination. Now, don't get me wrong. I cultivated both sides in very different ways. The house has always been the place to settle and relax, and the field has always been the place to let loose. But only so much can be done through shaping and training behavior. 

Bottom line is that some GSD's, and even those from working lines who can actually work can also completely settle, and enjoy it


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I met a young (less than a year old) female GSD at a store recently, and was completely amazed at how calm this dog was. She padded around the store and when she found I had cookies in my pocket (typical dog person .. *L*) she sat by my side quietly in hopes I would share. She didn't bug me, didn't bounce around, just was absolutely mellow. When her owner told me that she was only about ten months old, I was amazed.

My GSDs have NEVER been that calm that young. My two year old girl is a crazed monster compared to this other dog. I actually really liked the calmness from a "live with the dog" standpoint, but from a working standpoint (competition, etc.) I think it would be more difficult to deal with. It's easier to control energy than it is to produce it in a dog that is naturally unenergetic. The dog that was in the store was so placid that I think it would be difficult to bring out a lot of drive from her. Even when I saw her outside she just walked around calmly - very non-puppylike to me. Tazer never slows down outside!

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't know what causes the mild temperament in my longcoated Nissa, but I am sooooooo greatful she is so gentle and even tempered. I readily admit I was definitely not ready for an intense dog when we got Riley. He *wasn't* intense when we got him at 7mos, but as he passed the year mark and got to be a real GSD (I guess!) which after having dogs all my life (and I do mean all my life) I was not prepared for his intensity. I love him with all my heart and wouldn't give him up for anything. There are definitely times when I am grateful for his Guard Dog behavior, for example I can walk this entire town during the overnight hours and I don't have a fear in the world .. people don't even come close and husband says quite often he feels sorry for anyone who would try to harm me or try to get into our house uninvited. On the other hand, he's more than annoying when he takes his guard dog job to seriously. 

My Nissa is so much more what I wanted in a dog personality. We met her parents and they were both the same way. I'd have to say genetics definitely played a part in her demeanor. I've often said if I could somehow take half her personality and give it to Riley and take half Riley's personality and give it to Nissa, I would probably have two perfect dogs.

I have read a few places that the longcoats/coated don't seem to have the intense stuff in their personality. They're supposed to be more easy going and don't get into the guard dog routine like their "cousins." If Nissa is any indication, they are right on with her.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

There are plenty of long coats that show up in working line litters that are intense too.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

For me an off switch is an important part of GSD temperament. I also pay attention to reinforcing calm behavior inside and work/play/go wild outside. I don't think coat has something to do with being mellow or high energy.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LongCoatGSDI have a female long coated German Shepherd who just turned a year old last week. I've had her since she was twelve weeks old. She's really a sweetheart. The thing is....everything I researched about the breed before I got her talked about high energy, active dogs they were. Well...this dog is not active at all. She's the most docile mellow puppy I have ever had. She's always been this way. She has active moments (i.e, she'll chase cars and cats if she gets the chance) and will run around and explore if she's offleash when we walk in the woods. BUT....She would rather lay upside down and watch tv than bounce up and down or bark.
> We just completed a round of obedience training and I asked the trainer if this was normal behavior for a GSD. She said she'd never seen one that calm. Rylie (my dog) sat, stayed, layed down, etc. But she also wouldn't look at me while I was working with her? While the other puppies were having trouble with the 'down' command, Rylie was having trouble with 'get up' command!
> I really love my puppy, and wouldn't part with her for the world, but I'm wondering if ANYONE ELSE OUT THERE HAS ENCOUNTERED AN EXTREMELY MELLOW GERMAN SHEPHERD? Also...do the long coats tend to be more docile than their shorter haired counterparts?



I`ll trade ya my L coat GSD female, 1 year old, for yours, shes everything shes supposed to be and more


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

John I have a 1 yr old Long-Coat Working-line here that thinks that she can FLY!!
Her prey drive is just over the top, is nuts for birds!!!
I let her out a week or so ago, and she charges around the table on the deck to bark at the birds.
Before I can get out the door, I see is her back feet on top of the railing & over she goes.
The railing is 32" tall, & from the top of the railing to the ground is 8 ft.
The ground is sloped downward away from the deck, so it was over an 9 ft. drop to the ground.
In the house she is very laid back, calm and as sweet as pie.
Funny she will be laying on her back, but the second someone goes for the door to the backyard, she is in front of them.
Outside she will never sit or lay down, always with a ball, & always pushing everyone to play with her, she is wild.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

I also have a female long/plush coat! She is between 1 yr and 18 m I think. She is very docile and soft tempered for the most part. My 4 yo daughter can walk her quite easily with no pulling. She LOVES people, especially young kids and is very gentle and polite to them. Her energy level has been very manageable and she has been very easy to train. I know nothing of her background as she came from AC last summer. She does have a descent prey drive and is always up for anything, her off switch just seems to be activated most of the time!
My 2 yo male is equally wonderful, but is a lot more energetic! He is a classic stock coat blk&tan. He is also very manageable for me. He seems more typical of a pet type GSD, eager please, willing to protect, and very trainable, with a good amount of drive.
I love the longer coats though, they are so beautiful and impressive. The most annoying thing about them is all the questions about "what is your shepherd mixed with??"


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

Your post about your docile dog could be written about Aspen- she is 6 months old but she acts like she is 10 years old! She has always been laid back and would rather lay around the living room with us then play. But because of this she was potty trained at 12 weeks and was never that bitey wild puppy! I thank my lucky stars!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a LC that is 20 months, and a plushie that is 18 months. 

My LC loves to play-he loves his wubba's and wants me to throw them for a good game of fetch yet could care less about a ball; he loves to splash in his pool; and he totally enjoys running wild in the yard with my plushie. He is my goofball and his antics make me laugh every day, and he is my cuddly teddy bear when he chills. 

My plushie, is kind of neurotic but then she is a rescue. She can't do a sit without circling me three times. She doesn't like being hugged, or kissed on the snout. She is much more laid back than my LC and would prefer to just chill most of the time. She gets her excercise because my LC won't let her get away with being a couch potato!


----------



## thepoultrygirl (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the responses. I'm getting the feeling maybe her easygoing-ness is attributed to genetics, not a bump on the head. LOL. Good. I'm pondering now though...Will she ever be protective if she's so mellow though? Right now she's gone outside patrolling the yard, barking at coyotes and things like that (she's an outside dog usually). But I took a pic of her tonight and thought y'all might wanna see what the world's most docile GSD looks like: http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w210/LopLover/CID__0627092300c.jpg (sorry, I'm still learning and don't know how to make the links clickable)


----------



## hickory (May 2, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSD07For me an off switch is an important part of GSD temperament. I also pay attention to reinforcing calm behavior inside and work/play/go wild outside. I don't think coat has something to do with being mellow or high energy.


Agreed.....

Junior is very mellow, (he is a plushie) but, can go to 110% in a heart beat. I think it is a sign of good breeding. 

Your GSD is very cute.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

If you click the Img link below your picture in photobucket and paste it into your reply window the picture will appear.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LongCoatGSDI'm pondering now though...Will she ever be protective if she's so mellow though? Right now she's gone outside patrolling the yard, barking at coyotes and things like that (she's an outside dog usually).


Gorgeous dog









It's you who's supposed to protect the dog, not the other way around. All you really need is a dog to bark and that pretty much will scare anyone away who's up to no good around your house - and you already know she barks on patrol. I think you'll find that most people up to no good will steer clear of you if you're out walking around w/a GSD. Seems to be human nature to not want to get near. When we walk, many people cross to the other side of the street when they see us coming. Someone who wants to hurt you is going to think 2-3x before doing so and more than likely, going to decide to take his business elsewhere there is no potential for being bitten.


----------



## thepoultrygirl (Jun 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's Mom
> It's you who's supposed to protect the dog, not the other way around.


 Oh, no, I get that. I would never endanger my dog or anything like that, and I do see to her safety and comfort. All I'm saying is, I'd like to know that if I was being extremely threatened that maybe something would go "click" in her brain and she would try to protect me for once, instead of doing what my husky would do, and licking the agressor hello. 
EDIT TO SAY: I also had to laugh at your username--My GSD is named Rylie, as well, but the "girl-ier" spelling. LOL


----------

